# Cleaning the Face of a CD player



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,
I tried to search how to clean the face of a CD player, but did not have much luck.

I have a JVC XL-MC334BK 200 CD player and who ever owned it before, must have had kids. What is the best way to clear off the grim and **** on the face of the player?

I was thinking of using simple Dawn dish soap and water with a cotton rag, and maybe a soft toothbrush for the hard stuff. But I am hesitant that I might leave scotches or dull the sheen of the face.

Suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

White Lincoln said:


> Hi,
> I tried to search how to clean the face of a CD player, but did not have much luck.
> 
> I have a JVC XL-MC334BK 200 CD player and who ever owned it before, must have had kids. What is the best way to clear off the grim and **** on the face of the player?
> ...









_*Novus*_* No. *_*1*_ is excellent for polishing out scratches in windshields, helmet shields, goggles and other items; significantly reduces haziness. 






NOVUS 7020 | Plastic Clean & Shine #1 | 8 Ounce Bottle: Automotive Cleaning Products: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


NOVUS 7020 | Plastic Clean & Shine #1 | 8 Ounce Bottle: Automotive Cleaning Products: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi RobKnapp,
Thank you for the response, I appreciate the feedback. I will put that on my list of Amazon items to buy soon and see how it works out. I just purchased a remote for the unit cause I cannot, for the life of me find mine. I wonder if its up in the attach where I got the CD player down from? lol


----------



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

I am going to try and piggyback on this chat with another question about this CD player.

The door has issues opening. It is the rubber belt that is the issue, it is old and mostly hard or stretched. What can use to replace the belt? Or is there a conditioner that can be used to make it elastic and tacky again to grip the pully better? The belt is probably an inch wide, but not easy to get out.

Suggestions?


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*How to Restore Natural Rubber Products*








How to Restore Natural Rubber Products


Natural rubber is made from the sap of the rubber tree, which is drained off, heated, and formed into rubber parts. Rubber has many uses; it is water-resistant, flexible, strong, and elastic. That said, over time natural rubber will tend to dry out, stiffen, and crack. It is often cheaper and...




sciencing.com


----------



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks RobKnapp!


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Cleaning... you don't have to be ultra careful. Windex or equivalent will work fine. Use a microfiber cleaning cloth rather than paper towel or some other product that might scratch. Microfiber cleaning cloths for eye-glasses are recommended, but the ones with a terry-cloth texture will also work.

Rubber -- there are places that sell all sorts of rubber items like o-rings and drive belts. They will typically provide thickness/diameter and length so if you measure those for your (unstretched) belt, you may be able to find a useful replacement. There is also a product called "rubber rejuvinator" available from a range of hobbyist/restoration sites and even on Amazon. These products restore some of the elastomers that tend to disappear as rubber ages. The belt should become more supple and stretchy after applying/treating it with rubber rejuvinator. Rubber rejuvinator can be used repeatedly, but at some point, the rubber will eventually fall apart. So finding a substitute part of similar size and tension would be the only fix.


----------



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome post, thank you Wiz. Your icon, do you own one or just wishing you did? ******** awesome machines.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

That's a photo of one of the 6 REAL Daytona Coupes at a museum where Peter Brock, the designer, was speaking. Only 1 Daytona was constructed properly, the one built by Shelby and Brock in Venice. The top of the windshield and the front edge of the roof are not as pretty on the 1 REAL Daytona Coupe built to Brock's original design. DeTomaso built the other 5 bodies and assumed the design of the car they received was ugly because of the way Brock put sort of a "brow" above the glass with a large gentle radius. The 5 cars DeTomaso built were down about 3 mph on the top-end because of the change they made (without approval). Brock curved the roof that way on purpose. It was strictly for performance, but the Italians couldn't allow themselves to make the cars ugly.


----------



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you for the history lesson, appreciate it. Simply a gorgeous design.


----------

